# FMRC Members



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 27, 2009)

OK Guys, How many of us are also members of the FMRC?  Just curious.


----------



## LRG (Nov 27, 2009)

Quite a few on here.

1206, what chapter are you with?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 27, 2009)

LRG said:


> Quite a few on here.
> 
> 1206, what chapter are you with?



No Chapter yet.  There are about 12 or so MM's that ride here in Robertson County.  I thought if we had enough guys join the FMRC we would probably start our own chapter here.  Time will tell.


----------



## LRG (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, you've got plenty.
Good luck and be prepared for fun if you so choose.

If you need any help, just call on one of us.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 28, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.freemasonsrc.com


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 28, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Never heard of it.



Do you ride? If so, you should consider joining-judging by your signature, you have plenty of spare time!  ;-)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 28, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Do you ride? If so, you should consider joining-judging by your signature, you have plenty of spare time!  ;-)



HaHa, very funny Brother Bill!!

Well, I believe that I now understand why I had never heard of the FMRC. I do not "ride". I had planned on an early "mid-life" crisis purchase until about 5 months ago when my Brother-in-Law had some under-insured moron make an unprotected left turn in front of him at about 45mph. The resulting impact with both the passenger side of the Dodge Ram pickup, and the 100+degree asphalt in the intersection resulted in 15 days in Methodist Central ICU, and 4 months in a rehab-center. Clint has lost the use of his right arm, and will most likely never be able to walk again. He was very luckey. I have to suggest that no one wear a half-helmet... I will not go into all of his numerous injuries here.

Needless to say my "purchase" will now be in the form of a Harley Davidson F-250 Super Crew... I know, accidents happen... I need to support a family.

Can one be a member of FMRC and not actually ride??


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Can one be a member of FMRC and not actually ride??




You may want to ask Brother Wingnut or Brother Bill.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 28, 2009)

i am not a member  of fmrc. but i do intend to join them. i have been on a few rides with them. and to one of their meetings. these brothers are some of the best masons i have met. the chapter that i have been on rides with is led  by Dennis cude. the brotherhood of the blue lodge on bikes. if you like to ride they are worth a look.


----------



## david918 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have never even rode a bike but some of the best Masons that I know are members of the FMRC.. !


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 29, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Can one be a member of FMRC and not actually ride??



As far as I know, you can. You can sign up through the website address that was posted above. 

Sorry to hear about your brother-in-law- he'll be in our prayers.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 30, 2009)

After reading the Bylaws several times, I don't see anything that states that you have to ride to be a member.


----------



## eagle1966 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just asking; are there any brethren who are members of the Widows Sons, the other group which was not recognized in 2007?


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2009)

Funny story, when the charter was being drawn up nobody thought to add in a section about you must ride so there is no requirement for it.  The backpatch alone would be enough for some to join!


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

eagle1966 said:


> Just asking; are there any brethren who are members of the Widows Sons, the other group which was not recognized in 2007?



Ive wondered about that and if you even can be a member now since they werent given recognition.  I was originally going to join the WS but I couldnt never get any information or responses.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Ive wondered about that and if you even can be a member now since they werent given recognition..



No, Texas Masons may NOT belong to the WS.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

that was my understanding but then I see the sponsored an event at the Hella Shrine a month or so back.  Im sooooo confused!


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 6, 2009)

The Grand Lodge of Texas does not recognize the Widows Sons of Texas as an approved organization to which Texas Masons can belong.
but they do still accept motorcycle riding brethren as members.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Found this earlier, the way I read the law, and I may be wrong, a Texas Mason can't be a member.  I hope they get recognition the next time it comes up (next year or the year after I believe)


_(art 505 sect 22. Participate in,  approve, or aid in the formation of any organization predicating its membership on Masonic membership or in the formation of any local chapters or groups, by whatever name called, of any organization predicating membership on Masonic membership. It shall be a Masonic offense for any Texas Mason to be, remain, or continue as, a Member of any organization predicating its membership or affiliation on Masonic membership unless such organization is now currently approved or recognized in Article 225 or Article 225a.)_


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's the latest:

January 6, 2011 

To the Masons of Texas: 

Grand Master's Edict 

I have been advised that some Texas Masons presently belong to an organization operating under the name of "Widows Sons Masonic Motorcycle Riders Association". At the 2007 Grand Annual Communication this organization was denied recognition as an organization to which Texas Masons could belong. 

Texas Masons are not permitted to belong to, or be identified with, the organization known as "Widows Sons Masonic Motorcycle Riders Association" unless and until such organization is recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas, and to do so constitutes a Masonic Disciplinary Violation. 

This Edict is effective immediately. Acts contrary to this edict will result in Masonic Disciplinary action against the violator. 

This edict is issued to enforce the 2007 decision of the Grand Lodge of Texas concerning the "Widows Sons Masonic Motorcycle Riders Association". 

Sincerely and fraternally, 

T. E. "Gene" Carnes 

Grand Master of Masons in Texas


----------



## kmfisher1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, you do not even need to own a scooter.


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a Proud Member of the FMRC also a charter member of On The Square Travelers #40 in Springtown, Texas


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok I have done every thing I was told about a Mosinic Rideing club.  Where is every one?  I see no one in the "Free Born Travelers #34 (TX)" Midlothain, TX on the FMRC webpage.  The people that contacted me from here about what was execpted are all from other parts of the state.

Hello out here, out there... out there.......(echo if you did not get it)

I know this is an old thread but would like to re-vive it.


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 20, 2013)

My brother I have yet to have heard of that I thank you for brining it up it have a question though is it legally Masonic chartered here in Texas? If so I will bring it up before my lodge because there are many brothers at my lodge that ride. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 20, 2013)

JonBoy said:


> is it legally Masonic chartered here in Texas?


Yes, it is.


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Vikti (Aug 3, 2014)

I know that I'm digging up a old thread, but is the FMRC still around?  Their web page hasn't been updated in almost 1 1/2 years and I can't find their page that has any chapters listings and I was looking for a contact in either the DFW or Waco areas.  

Damon

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool (Aug 4, 2014)

There's a brother in my Lodge that's a member.  I'll be seeing him tonight, I'll try to remember to ask.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 4, 2014)

Vikti said:


> I know that I'm digging up a old thread, but is the FMRC still around?  Their web page hasn't been updated in almost 1 1/2 years and I can't find their page that has any chapters listings and I was looking for a contact in either the DFW or Waco areas.
> 
> Damon
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


 http://freemasonsrc/


----------

